# OMG. Never leaving the door open again!



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

H and I got caught by our 3 year old daughter. In a very graphic way. It was their naptime, so H and I decided to go to our bedroom for some midday fun. We left the door open, not even thinking about it (we usually hear them wake up). Lights on and everything.

Just at the moment he was starting to O, she came in and loudly announced "Daddy! What are you doing?" And ot startled him so he pulled out and you can imagine...the stuff went all over me and the bed. He couldnt stop himself lol. But yea...she saw some pretty intense stuff.

It was our fault for leaving the bedroom door open - wont do that again! 

But Geez...talk about awkward. Now she's asking all kinds of questions about what she saw. She's three! I can't have "the talk" with her yet. I am so embarrassed! 

How do you explain to a 3 year old?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

:rofl:

Are you sure closing the bedroom door is enough? My son is 20 months old and he's able to open all doors in our house. 

Just tell her that you were playing and that's it.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Why not just tell her that's the y grown ups play. She has no concept if what she saw. Have you seen the image/picture of the swimming whales/intertwined bodies. When young children look at it they see the whales-when adults look at it they see the naked intertwined human bodies.I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

kag123 said:


> H and I got caught by our 3 year old daughter. In a very graphic way. It was their naptime, so H and I decided to go to our bedroom for some midday fun. We left the door open, not even thinking about it (we usually hear them wake up). Lights on and everything.
> 
> Just at the moment he was starting to O, she came in and loudly announced "Daddy! What are you doing?" And ot startled him so he pulled out and you can imagine...the stuff went all over me and the bed. He couldnt stop himself lol. But yea...she saw some pretty intense stuff.
> 
> ...


That happened with my wife and I many years ago with our youngest son. Door was closed but not locked, thankful we for some reason were under the blanket.

But this is a good time to talk to your child about sex. We were always open to questions for our sons about sex. Same as my parents, no topic was taboo. I think the more honest and open you are about sex with your kids the better adjusted they will be about the topic.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I have to say we made it almost 18 years without being caught until last month when our daughter (17) walked in on us one morning. We were having spoon sex and she came barreling in to grab her shampoo out of our shower. I said, "Hey! You need to knock before you come in!" She says, "What?" all confused. So, I don't know if she even noticed what was going on, she just came in, grabbed the shampoo and left, no "oops" or "sorry". DH thinks she didn't even notice because she didn't have her glasses on but she really only needs them to see the board in class. I told DH that he needs to lock the door because he comes to bed after me. Anyway, that was the end of that and I was pretty frustrated for the rest of day. I texted DH later in the day and told we needed to finish what we started. that night, lol.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol. Don't worry about it. She's still too little to understand. In a few days she won't even remember. If you feel any better, when my H and I were still dating I spent the night at his place. Forgot to lock and his mom walked in. We were all mortified ) Luckily me and her were very close and open, so we just had a good laugh about it and let it go. But yes, you should lock the door.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lolrotff


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL! At 3, they will forget quickly. We always lock the door. If we didn't, we would be caught many times. Our kids are a bit older.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

When my oldest son was just under 2 he walked in on me and my wife, in the midst, and stated, "Mommy, why is daddy stuck on you?". Hilarious. We still laugh about that one.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mention it. She'll probably forget and if she says something just say "Daddy and Mommy were playing a game". She's too young to talk about sex with at this point and it would just confuse her. 

Don't just lock the door..get a latch that she can't unhook put in. 

I walked in on my parents once when I was in my teens. I said "oh sh*t" and slammed the door. My father said "Next time you'll know to knock". I used to HEAR them all the time anyway but to SEE them! :slap: 

They didn't have to explain anything. It was obvious. :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Tango said:


> Why not just tell her that's the y grown ups play.


I wouldn't make a big deal out of it.. just kinda be honest, its something Adults do for FUN, it's your "play"...she'll quickly forget all about it. I think the worst thing parents do is try to hide everything remotely related to affection from their kids.. kids should see their parents... hug...flirt a little... a good smacker once in a while. 

No... NOT sex...of course!! But I think it would be way more embarrassing if the kid was 8 yrs old -per say. Better that it happened at 3.

Don't know about you, but I can't remember a single thing I did or saw at that tender age. It will blow over nicely..and quickly. Chalk it up to a funny memory -between the 2 of you, cause she won't remember it. 

Make sure to Lock your bedroom door... you just never know!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Someday a therapist is going to ask "What's the first thing you remember from your childhood?"


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Reminds me of a joke

Son and father are walking in a park and see 2 dogs having sex. Son asks father "Daddy, what are they doing?"

Father answers "Well, son, they're making a puppy" Son says "OK"

Later that weekend, son comes into room and surprises parents in the act. Son asks "Daddy, what are you and mommy doing?"

Father answrs "Well son, mommy and I thought we'd make you a brother or a sister"

Son thinks for a moments and says "Daddy, can you turn mommy over? I'd rather have a puppy"


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My oldest still remember walking in on me giving H, H. That was 20 years ago and she was 6. A 3 year old who is verbal is likely to remember. The important thing is to reassure her that no animals were harmed during filming, that it is a fun and loving thing that all Mommies and Daddies LIKE to do in PRIVATE. Stress that this is a private way of showing love and not for children but only for Mommies and Daddies. 

Your daughter will join the legions of other children who come back to haunt their parents during reunions regaling the group with their trauma! It's always good for a rousing round of ribbing and laughing. I think it's hysterical but H is beyond abashed. Repressed catholic in recovery. No offense to other Catholics out there.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Your daughter will join the legions of other children who come back to haunt their parents during reunions regaling the group with their trauma! It's always good for a rousing round of ribbing and laughing. I think it's hysterical but H is beyond abashed. Repressed catholic in recovery. No offense to other Catholics out there.


I know exactly what you mean, I was raised Catholic. I must have missed the class that day, because I didn't get the guilt. 

What confuses me the most of all the guilt about _having sex with your spouse_. After all, it is biblical that you're supposed to be that way with your spouse.

I don't have to worry about my kids trying the embarrassment route though. They know I'd act proud of the fact that wifey and I have a good sex life. They'd be embarrassed even more and I'd be whooping it up.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know if my story will scare you about what is to come....

My oldest doesn't seem to learn to knock instead of barging in. The first time was when she was 6. Wifey woke up at 3AM and we started to have some fun. DDe was sick and went and threw up and we didn't hear her. She then came in to our room, and wife was riding on top making a whole bunch of noise. The door opens to the foot of our bed, and we still don't hear her come in. DD walks up to her and taps her on the foot. Wifey then SCREAMS and scares the crap out of both of us. We both know that no imagination was needed! 

The next time she was about 13. We're in 69 position and we hear the bedroom door slam. Yep, I'm in wife's mouth and wife is having an orgasm and neither of us hears the door open. One of them must have opened the door, saw us and slammed the door. Our oldest wouldn't make eye contact with either of us for a couple of days so we think it was her. Given the age and what we saw we let it slide.

We did put a lock on the door after that one!

One would think our stories would end after that, but NO......

The younger two were off to grandma's house, and the oldest was going on a 4H trip, so wifey and I decide to have some Saturday morning fun. We figure with the house to ourselves we don't need to lock the door. I'm going away on top when DD comes in. She forgot something and drove back to the house. She wanted to ask a question and came in. 

I guess she must not be too traumatized by the earlier events or she'd be terrified to open the door. We did give her a reminder that she really should knock first.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

last sunday my brother in law comes over about 11 am. I never knew he had came until he calls me at work on tuesday.

him: I was at your house on sunday
me: oh I didnt know
him: Your daughter (11) told me you and her dad were upstairs getting your freak on and had been at it all morning. So I didnt want to disturb you. 

We had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Why so much angst and guilt? Billions of people throughout history didn't even have the luxury of large houses, with separate rooms. Countless kids have seem countless adults getting it on, and I assume most of them grew up to be perfectly fine, adjusted adults.

However you approach this, my God please do not approach it from a place of shame, or embarrassment. THAT is worse for any kid, introducing them to sexual concepts from that place.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl:



> Someday a therapist is going to ask "What's the first thing you remember from your childhood?"


:rofl: :rofl:

Oh hell now I've lost it lol


----------



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

See Primal scene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I always lock the door!!


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

We got busted once, and we have been reminded of it several times. The baby was down for a nap, and the two older ones who were about 3 and 8 at the time were sitting at the kitchen table down stairs playing with play dough and this new play dough factory thing. DH convinced me we had time.  

So we are up stairs and I look up and see my 3 year old shutting the door. We were alarmed but he just kept going. Then a couple of minutes later I look up and they are BOTH standing there. My youngest went to go get her big sister because she thought daddy was hurting me. :rofl: I thought I would die!!!!

Would you believe that they BOTH remember that? I get reminded of that day from time to time and it is as if I relive it all over again!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I kinda wish I would have caught my parents. All I remember is them yelling at each other. When I was around 13 I remember them sleeping in separate rooms. When I was 14, they divorced. 

Somehow we never got caught (that we know of )


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I caught my parents once when I was very young. I woke up in the middle of the night and went to their room... They were rolling around and makin' all kinds of noise... So for some weird reason I decided I would crawl under their bed and wait for them to stop. I fell asleep and woke the next morning hearing my mom running around the house looking for me.

I didn't understand what it was that I saw, but somehow I knew not to disturb them... LoL!!

OP - I hope that your daughter doesn't remember what she saw, but in a way it's not such a bad thing if she does. 

Your poor hubby... I can't imagine... LoL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

